# Musik über Netzwerk teilen [solved]

## powerflo

Hallo,

iTunes hat eine Funktion mit der man die Musik von einem anderen Rechner (auf dem gerade iTunes läuft) im Netzwerk anhören kann.

Ich benutze hier gerade Amarok und möchte von einem Windows (!) Computer aus Musik hören die hier auf dem Rechner liegt.

Muss doch auch mit Linux funktionieren oder?

powerfloLast edited by powerflo on Sun Aug 26, 2007 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hurra

Klar. Du musst deine Musik halt irgendwie freigeben. zB Mit Nfs, Samba, ssh oder daap, ...

----------

## powerflo

Ja klar, das könnte ich. Ist aber nicht soo ganz das was ich mir vorstelle. Ich möchte gerne meine Musik freigeben (muss nicht Amarok sein) die dann jemand anderst (Win) anhören kann. Das andere wäre ja auf Dateisystemebene was natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit wäre.

Am liebsten hätt ich aber so etwas, dass in die Richtung der iTunes Lösung geht.

powerflo

----------

## Finswimmer

Du könntest es als Stream ins Netzwerk stellen. Kaffeine kann das, soweit ich das weiß.

tobi

----------

## powerflo

Dann habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich die Playliste durchhören müsste. Zum nächsten Titel springen wird dann schwer.

----------

## magicteddy

 *powerflo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich benutze hier gerade Amarok und möchte von einem Windows (!) Computer aus Musik hören die hier auf dem Rechner liegt.
> ...

 

Klar, habe gerade auf meinen VDR das MTPCenter installiert, Filme, Bilder, Shoutcast, MP3 klappt einwandfrei. Quelle: 

http://www.panczyk.eu/linux/mtp_center_de.html

Das Betriebssystem des Clients ist egal, solang Du einen HTML-Browser und die nötigen Programme zum abspielen hast.

Unter Windows scheint sich der VLC gut zum Abspielen zu eignen.

-andreas

----------

## der_flo

google mal nach "upnp av". das ist, was du braucht.

ich probiere grad mit ein paar linux-servern rum (ushare, mediatomb), sehr interessant die ganze angelegenheit.

für erfahrungsberichte ebenso wie client-tipps (gute linux upnp-clients) bin ich extrem dankbar.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## langi

Du kennst vielleicht mt-daap/firefly-media server (http://www.fireflymediaserver.org/)?

Diese Freigabe solltest du auch unter i-tunes sehen.

langi

----------

## hurra

 *langi wrote:*   

> Du kennst vielleicht mt-daap/firefly-media server (http://www.fireflymediaserver.org/)?
> 
> Diese Freigabe solltest du auch unter i-tunes sehen.
> 
> langi

 

Wobei das auch praktisch auf Filesystem-Ebene ist. Amarok kann sowas auch auch freigeben.

----------

## powerflo

 *hurra wrote:*   

>  *langi wrote:*   Du kennst vielleicht mt-daap/firefly-media server (http://www.fireflymediaserver.org/)?
> 
> Diese Freigabe solltest du auch unter i-tunes sehen.
> 
> langi 
> ...

 

Aha das wird schon viel interessanter  :Smile: 

Man kann also mit Amarok etwas freigeben, dass man unter iTunes dann sieht. Das wäre genial.

Könntest du mir sagen, wie ich so etwas mit Amarok mache? Habe nämlich grad nochmal durchgeschaut bei Amarok aber nichts gefunden in der Art.

Vielen Dank.

Ich hab Hoffnung  :Smile: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Es gibt da noch Amarok XUL remote. http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/AmaroK+XUL+Remote?content=23630

Da kann man dann remote über ein mitgeliefertes Firefox-plugin Amarok komplett steuern.  :Wink: 

----------

## hurra

Hier steht dazu etwas: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Music_Sharing

Ob allerdings itunes (7) das lesen kann weiß ich nicht.

----------

## furanku

Laut Wikipedia ist DAAP das Protokoll, daß Apple bzw. iTunes verwendet um Medien übers Netzwerk freizugeben. Die Open Source Implementation basiert allerdings auf Reverse Engineering und mit iTunes Version 7 hat Apple ein neues Authentifizierungsverfahren eingeführt. Dieses soll laut div. Postings (z.B. hier in Newsgroups die Verbindung in die andere Richtung verhindern (also Linux greift auf iTunes Server zu), in die hier gewünschte Richtung soll es noch funktionieren.

Ein HOWTO zur Einrichtung des DAAP Servers findest Du im Gentoo Wiki.

Schade, daß Apple da einen Sonderweg gehen mußte, mir wäre UPnP auch lieber gewesen.

----------

## powerflo

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Laut Wikipedia ist DAAP das Protokoll, daß Apple bzw. iTunes verwendet um Medien übers Netzwerk freizugeben. Die Open Source Implementation basiert allerdings auf Reverse Engineering und mit iTunes Version 7 hat Apple ein neues Authentifizierungsverfahren eingeführt. Dieses soll laut div. Postings (z.B. hier in Newsgroups die Verbindung in die andere Richtung verhindern (also Linux greift auf iTunes Server zu), in die hier gewünschte Richtung soll es noch funktionieren.
> 
> Ein HOWTO zur Einrichtung des DAAP Servers findest Du im Gentoo Wiki.

 

Vielen vielen Dank!  :Smile: 

Es war sehr einfach zum Einrichten und klappt super so wie ich das will. Die andere Richtung (von Linux auf iTunes zugreifen) brauche ich nicht da die Musik auf einem Linux Computer liegt.

powerflo

----------

